# Is there a brand of Non-Hydrogenated Margarine which is also trans fat free?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just need the lid for a school project,.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Becel.


Ten


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

they dont make nonhydrogenated and transfat free


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

isn't margarine by nature hydrogenated?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

yes oils are unsaturated fatty acids but in the process of hydrogenation they switch the positions of a hydrogen bond at the double bonds. i think there is a way they can make margarine without hydrogenation. my health professor wants a lid of a margarine that is both transfat free and nonhydrogenated. he says its hard to come by

i dont know where to look in the GTA ill take a look at some local grocery stores first.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

try health food stores.

i swear, they have everything that you cant find elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

lybrian1 said:


> I just need the lid for a school project,.


http://www.canola.com//products.aspx?id=14

I think they have it at the Big Carrot... or at least that's where I think I bought it.

Almost all of the Becel margarines can be included in this as well


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

lybrian1 said:


> they dont make nonhydrogenated and transfat free


Uhhh ALLLLLLLLL Becel variants are Non-Hydrogenated and trans fat free.


----------

